# Need help to identify this stem plant



## avmartin (Feb 12, 2012)

I need help identifying this stem plant. It is young and right now only about 10" tall. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Rotala rotundifolia_ that was grown emersed and is now converting. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=39&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## avmartin (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Any time! Welcome to APC!


----------

